# Canada Ontario and insurance



## Jamie EV (Oct 3, 2012)

[QUOTE

Can someone share your experience how to insure EV in Ontario? What companies insure EV's ? Will be much appreciated [/QUOTE]

That's a really good question. Ottawa has an electric car club. I'l ask them what they say.


----------



## Old.DSMer (May 18, 2012)

TD wouldn't even discuss it with me either. Nor would most other national insurance companies.

Here in Alberta, a company called Legends will insure modified vehicles. And as long as the conversion doesn't go outside the OEM specifications for weight, speed, etc - and retains all factory safety options, then they don't care what the power plant is. Except there is a surcharge for nitrous - but that shouldn't be a problem for us 

I would suggest searching out some private insurance companies that specialize in collectible cars. My quote from Legends was very slightly higher than an equivalent TD quote (for the gas guzzler). That was just for Liability and Property Damage, not collision. Collision on collectibles more than doubles the yearly rate.

One other restriction is 10,000 km/yr. In my case, it won't be an issue. Although a quick check of their website shows they are now down to 5,000. Hhhhmmmm...not what I was originally told. Interesting.

Curious to hear more reports from us Northerners, eh?

Good for you searching out this info as well. We all know how "easy" insurance companies are to deal with when there is a problem (like an accident). I can only imagine how bad they would stick it to you when they found out it was "converted". Heck, even adding a turbo or supercharger requires a policy adjustment (don't ask me how I know). So getting proper insurance is a VERY good move.


----------



## smpavlik (Mar 28, 2011)

When I planed the conversion I saw many completed EVs and even didn't think it would be an issue to insure my car. Now I see there are two big portions: conversion itself and legalisation 

Thank you for the replay. Will talk to small and private insurance companies


----------



## colinrickards (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks! I look forward to the info.
I'll dig up and check out their site.



Jamie EV said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> Can someone share your experience how to insure EV in Ontario? What companies insure EV's ? Will be much appreciated


That's a really good question. Ottawa has an electric car club. I'l ask them what they say.[/QUOTE]


----------



## colinrickards (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi, it looks like we are running similar threads. 
Here is mine.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/canada-ev-conversion-insurance-79949.html

Where abouts are you located in Ontario?

I've had a hell of a time too trying to work around the "modified" classification with getting insurance.

I do have a broker who is interested in the idea and finding me coverage but she wanted examples from other companies/provinces to reference to and base her case to the insurance companies for me.

If I get any luck I'll definitely let you know for sure!

-Colin.



smpavlik said:


> Hi
> I'm almost done with conversion and it's time to think about licensing. It looks these's no problem with a vehicle registration but insurance is giving me headache  I've called TD Meloche Monnex and was told that they can not insure my car because it was modified. I didn't use "modified" word while explained my situation. I said 'it operates on Alternative Fuel" or ' it's converted to use electricity" etc ... No luck
> 
> Can someone share your experience how to insure EV in Ontario? What companies insure EV's ? Will be much appreciated


----------



## colinrickards (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info.
Do you have a contact at Legends that you would be able to share at all?
If you are more comfortable with PM-ing it to me please feel free.

Cheers!
-Colin.



Old.DSMer said:


> TD wouldn't even discuss it with me either. Nor would most other national insurance companies.
> 
> Here in Alberta, a company called Legends will insure modified vehicles. And as long as the conversion doesn't go outside the OEM specifications for weight, speed, etc - and retains all factory safety options, then they don't care what the power plant is. Except there is a surcharge for nitrous - but that shouldn't be a problem for us
> 
> ...


----------



## Old.DSMer (May 18, 2012)

colinrickards said:


> Do you have a contact at Legends that you would be able to share at all?


Hey Colin, I organized all my files and notes so I could find things. Now I can't find anything 

I know I have it somewhere so I'll keep digging and post when I do.

I don't like the fact their mileage has been dropped to 5000 km/yr, but that might be a special case.

FWIW I did not have luck with Competition. They specialize in "collectors" and my 95 Talon didn't qualify


----------



## smpavlik (Mar 28, 2011)

I've just got a replay from State Farm. This is the quote:
"unfortunately State Farm is not currently insuring converted vehicles. We are looking into the possibility for future but I am currently unable to quote the vehicle"

Sad 

Anyone had success with other company?


----------



## Old.DSMer (May 18, 2012)

Hi guys, not sure where everyone is at on Canadian insurance.

I spoke with the Legends group today and have clarified some info. Legends is actually a "program" offered through the TSG Insurance Group. They are one of the many insurance brokers in Alberta.

The under-writing company is Intact Insurance - which (ironically) I've seen ads for on this forum! Previously completely ignored, as usual 

Intact is a Canadian wide company. So TSG's recommendation was to find an independent broker in Ontario that sells Intact. And from there, it should be smooth sailing.

In fact, as long as the top speed and safety systems are left alone, Intact will insure the vehicle under a standard policy - and base the value on an appraisal if you want to go that route. Otherwise, its just standard market value for whatever you convert. I know my 95 Talon will be worth WAY more after the conversion, so I'm probably going to splurge for an appraisal.


----------



## colinrickards (Mar 6, 2012)

Old.DSMer said:


> Hi guys, not sure where everyone is at on Canadian insurance.
> 
> I spoke with the Legends group today and have clarified some info. Legends is actually a "program" offered through the TSG Insurance Group. They are one of the many insurance brokers in Alberta.
> 
> ...




Excellent thanks.
I'll have to see if there is a broker in Ontario for them as well.

Cheers,
-Colin.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

I might be able to help with this. I have been insured in Ontario for a few years.. .


----------



## smpavlik (Mar 28, 2011)

DIYguy said:


> I might be able to help with this. I have been insured in Ontario for a few years.. .


It would be great! Can you share the information? Or PM


----------



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

Here in quebec, they pretty much make it impossible to put a diy ev on the road legaly.


----------



## colinrickards (Mar 6, 2012)

crashedup said:


> Here in quebec, they pretty much make it impossible to put a diy ev on the road legaly.


I heard about DeJardin's being able to do it so I called them a while ago.
They had everything setup and ready to go and then they realized I was in Ontario and couldn't do it for this province, terrible Ontario sinkhole of insurance garbage. They said if I was in Quebec it wouldn't be an issue.

Check with them because they were willing to insure me at the regular price of an ICE vehicle for the make/model I had, providing it was certified by a mechanic and registered with the MTO.

-Colin.


----------



## colinrickards (Mar 6, 2012)

DIYguy said:


> I might be able to help with this. I have been insured in Ontario for a few years.. .


Ohh fantastic!

Do you have a company name, rep or broker contact and/or a policy/plan number to reference to?

Did you register your vehicle with the MTO as an electric as well?

Thanks!
-Colin


----------



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

colinrickards said:


> I heard about DeJardin's being able to do it so I called them a while ago.
> They had everything setup and ready to go and then they realized I was in Ontario and couldn't do it for this province, terrible Ontario sinkhole of insurance garbage. They said if I was in Quebec it wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Check with them because they were willing to insure me at the regular price of an ICE vehicle for the make/model I had, providing it was certified by a mechanic and registered with the MTO.
> ...


Her its to get it registered thats almost impossible! The saaq is what there called here, oblige you to get all kinds of engenering aprouval on everything that has been changed, even trash tests. In other words they dont want you doing it here.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

colinrickards said:


> Ohh fantastic!
> 
> Do you have a company name, rep or broker contact and/or a policy/plan number to reference to?
> 
> ...


OK, here's my story . . . going from memory.

After finishing (of course) my conversion, I moved fwd to get it legally on the road. At this time, there was a moratoreum imposed on licensing an electric conversion. (this is another story, one that was short lived, but did coincide with my efforts. . .I will not expound on this unless someone is interested.)
Assuming that there should be no issue to insure it, I called my broker of 20 years who holds all my insurance policies. The short answer was "sorry, we don't insure modified vehicles". Hummmpp. OK I thought, no worries and picked up the local phone book and started to make calls. Same answers. Hmmmmpp. On the web, more calls, similar answers. Hmmmpp!! 

So, frustration was setting in. I talked to some folks (like what u r doing), and thought about it for a while. I came to the conclusion that these folks were really unaware of what an EV conversion is. Modified vehicles is a term used for hopped up cars typically with suspension and performance mods. Thats not what I have. So, I decided to prepare a "case" of sorts, and go back to my original insurance broker/company. 
First I got a certified appraisal of my truck. 
Then I collected the Safety Inspection Report.
Copied my ownership (which shows "E" not "G" for motive power)
I took some good pictures of my truck. (this is important).
Then I assembled a bunch of "good to know" facts about electric vehicles. Things like comparing a tank of gasoline to batteries.
I also documented my background which helped also. (Engineering in the automotive sector)
The purpose for all of this is, you need to get one of the underwriters at your brokerage to believe you have a case. I met with mine, who really wanted to help but felt her hands were tied. 

The biggest impact I think, were the pictures. I recall her saying. Oh!, it just looks like a regular truck. My response was, yes of course. One that will be driven less, lower potential top speed (a stretch), limited highway, no gasoline and has passed vehicle inspection with flying colours. After a 10 minute conversation with several questions back and forth. . . she said, I think this should be fine, I will take it to the company. Three or four days later, I was insured and driving. My broker is Marsh. The insurance company is AVIVA. 

Problem is, we are ahead of our time. It should be easier now than it was then as electrics are becoming more known, understood. Do your homework. Build your case. Make your pitch. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

There was an article in one of montreals major newspapers, talking about a guy who did a conversion and was now trying to get it on the road, after complying to all the demands of the "saaq" for instpections and engeniring aprouval that cost him a little over 10 grand the "saaq" still refused to alow him to register the vehicul. They came up with. "Sorry you had to present youre vehical project before and get approuval before starting youre project, therefore it is refused" 
I think the guy decided to put it on the road anyways as a normal car and to hell with them!


----------



## colinrickards (Mar 6, 2012)

DIYguy said:


> OK, here's my story . . . going from memory.
> 
> After finishing (of course) my conversion, I moved fwd to get it legally on the road. At this time, there was a moratoreum imposed on licensing an electric conversion. (this is another story, one that was short lived, but did coincide with my efforts. . .I will not expound on this unless someone is interested.)
> Assuming that there should be no issue to insure it, I called my broker of 20 years who holds all my insurance policies. The short answer was "sorry, we don't insure modified vehicles". Hummmpp. OK I thought, no worries and picked up the local phone book and started to make calls. Same answers. Hmmmmpp. On the web, more calls, similar answers. Hmmmpp!!
> ...


Thanks for all the info, I had planned on doing a similar thing, glad to see I'm not alone.
Where is Marsh located out of and do you know if they or Aviva had created a policy number or type for your plan?

If you and or your broker are ok with it would you mind sharing their contact info? If you are more comfortable with it, you can pm me instead of posting for the world to see.
I'd be interested in seeing if they would be willing to talk with me about insuring my EV when it's on the road.

thanks again!
-Colin.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

colinrickards said:


> Thanks for all the info, I had planned on doing a similar thing, glad to see I'm not alone.
> Where is Marsh located out of and do you know if they or Aviva had created a policy number or type for your plan?
> 
> If you and or your broker are ok with it would you mind sharing their contact info? If you are more comfortable with it, you can pm me instead of posting for the world to see.
> ...


Marsh Canada Ltd is in Kitchener Ontario. . not sure if they have other offices. I don't think they created a special policy number, it's the same policy # as all my other vehicles are on. Their phone number is 519-593-1600 or toll free at 800-265-2196. 
I would suggest that you send an email to one of their reps. The lady I dealt with has moved up one notch now and I believe she is a manager or supervisor. So, I have the email of another lady, who should be able to do the same thing. I can give you both of them. . but better do it in a PM. This should be your first approach I think.


----------



## colinrickards (Mar 6, 2012)

DIYguy said:


> Marsh Canada Ltd is in Kitchener Ontario. . not sure if they have other offices. I don't think they created a special policy number, it's the same policy # as all my other vehicles are on. Their phone number is 519-593-1600 or toll free at 800-265-2196.
> I would suggest that you send an email to one of their reps. The lady I dealt with has moved up one notch now and I believe she is a manager or supervisor. So, I have the email of another lady, who should be able to do the same thing. I can give you both of them. . but better do it in a PM. This should be your first approach I think.


Wow! fantastic thanks.
I'm in Hamilton, so it's close enough that it's definately doable 

Thanks again!

-Colin


----------



## Rob_of_Waterloo (Nov 2, 2011)

Were you successful in getting insurance from Marsh / Aviva. I am in Waterloo and just called them. Apparently they can only sell Aviva insurance as part of a group.

I am trying to insure my EV Miata.

Rob


----------



## smpavlik (Mar 28, 2011)

Rob_of_Waterloo said:


> Were you successful in getting insurance from Marsh / Aviva. I am in Waterloo and just called them. Apparently they can only sell Aviva insurance as part of a group.
> 
> I am trying to insure my EV Miata.
> 
> Rob


Great! I need the insurance too. Keep us updated


----------



## hujirong (Sep 20, 2021)

Any update?


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Old.DSMer said:


> Intact is a Canadian wide company. So TSG's recommendation was to find an independent broker in Ontario that sells Intact. And from there, it should be smooth sailing.


You might think so, but it doesn't work that way. Auto insurance in Canada is provincially regulated, which means that the same company may offer very different products in different provinces, and may not be allowed to offer in one province what they sell in another province.

It also helps to understand that there are agents, brokers, and more than one type of insurance company - one company is often offering coverage which is actually underwritten by another company.


----------

